# Are these corks good?



## geek (Sep 23, 2015)

Has anyone tried them?

http://labelpeelers.com/9-x-1-3-4-aglica-wine-corks-100-ct/

I will soon be in need of 9x1 3/4 corks.
I bought a 1,000 batch from Amazon Sept. 2014 (Premium VS1 Agglomerated Corks), as seen on the below link but they don't have them any longer...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002VFXY3C/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 23, 2015)

They look like agglomerate. For about the same price (per 100), you can buy by 1,000 from Lafitte, get high quality, and have your custom artwork put on them.


----------



## geek (Sep 23, 2015)

I can't go with 1,000 right now, just need a 100 for the time being...


----------



## geek (Sep 23, 2015)

Do they sell in 100ct too or just 1,000?


----------



## richmke (Sep 23, 2015)

Get 1,000 of Nomacorc for $115 plus shipping.
http://shop.carolinawinesupply.com/Corks-Nomacorc-Select-900-Series-Bag-of-1000-CorkSyn900-1000.htm

If you only can afford 100, then:
http://labelpeelers.com/nomacorc-9-x-1-1-2-corks-100-ct/

For 5x the cost, your get 10x the number of corks.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 23, 2015)

It's amazing how fast 1000 corks will get used up or you can always split some with friends


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 23, 2015)

geek said:


> Do they sell in 100ct too or just 1,000?



Just 1,000. Here's my original thread. 

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44470&highlight=lafitte


----------



## geek (Sep 23, 2015)

richmke said:


> Get 1,000 of Nomacorc for $115 plus shipping.
> http://shop.carolinawinesupply.com/Corks-Nomacorc-Select-900-Series-Bag-of-1000-CorkSyn900-1000.htm
> 
> If you only can afford 100, then:
> ...



Thanks.
If I could co-buy with someone local I'd buy the 1,000 count.


----------



## WI_Wino (Sep 23, 2015)

I've been using these lately and am very satisfied with them. They are agglomerated but I haven't had any split or fall apart when pulling corks from bottles. 

http://www.ritebrew.com/product-p/863450.htm


----------



## geek (Oct 1, 2015)

After buying 100 from Label Peelers, now I'm considering the 1,000 corks from Lafitte.....

"Consulted" with the wife and mentioned the $100 one time cost for the die, plus the corks.
When I showed her the pics from Jim's post, she really liked them....until I said how much the whole thing would cost me.... Then things went south at that point...lol

If I don't get the custom artwork, I just have a new wine-making friend that is making lots of wine and seemed interested in co-buying a 1,000 in a near future.


----------



## roger80465 (Oct 2, 2015)

geek said:


> After buying 100 from Label Peelers, now I'm considering the 1,000 corks from Lafitte.....
> 
> "Consulted" with the wife and mentioned the $100 one time cost for the die, plus the corks.
> When I showed her the pics from Jim's post, she really liked them....until I said how much the whole thing would cost me.... Then things went south at that point...lol
> ...



Yup, I have one of those wife thingy's also. Sometimes a real buzz kill


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 2, 2015)

Tell your wife the branding will include a picture of your MIL. LOL

Another thing you could do is come up with less personalized artwork for the cork and ask your buddy to pay for have of it. It might even be a sport the two of you enjoy. I would be less likely to do this though as for just another $50 it could be very personalized for you. Maybe use this analogy to sell your wife on it.


----------



## roger80465 (Oct 2, 2015)

Seriously, my wife and I were always arguing about my wine making, since she isn't a wine drinker. She always felt I spent too much on wine. 'You don't need more wine stuff'. She is usually the first in line to ask for a bottle to gift but that is another story.

We solved the perpetual issue by simply setting up a separate account at our credit union and we deposit an amount each paycheck into the account. I spend what I have how I want to spend it. She agrees, she doesn't even notice it is gone. As a result, I can spend it as I see fit with no arguments. It has prevented untold numbers of arguments in our house. May be worth considering.


----------



## geek (Oct 3, 2015)

roger80465 said:


> She is usually the first in line to ask for a bottle to gift but that is another story.



Same here....LOL

I can spend the $ without her noticing anyways, I have my own credit union account and CC....::


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 3, 2015)

+1 Mine as well, its like its "FREE WINE"! Always handing out bottles to coworkers and neighbors down the street etc. especially during the Holidays.


----------



## geek (Oct 3, 2015)

Mike, the design you have in the corks for your winery is the best one she likes....

So if I can finally pull this purchase off, I may be looking for a 'close' design..  for my "*Don Amado Cellars*" production.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 3, 2015)

I modeled mine after a "Silver Oak" Cork I had saved and liked the design.








First step was to try and match the font I had used from the stencils I had made up for my wine barrels. I managed to get very close but never did match it perfectly. It was a fun little project!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 3, 2015)

Seriously, Varis. Just tell her the truth. There is nothing cooler than a custom cork. And it makes the wine taste better.


----------



## geek (Oct 3, 2015)

Boatboy24 said:


> Seriously, Varis. Just tell her the truth. There is nothing cooler than a custom cork. And it makes the wine taste better.




I did tell her the $240 investment and that is when she stopped smiling when looking at the designs from your post [emoji4][emoji4]


----------

